# Bluetooth poll



## SnazzyRags (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm going to include two issues here:

1. Wish there was a search field in the forum app to show only posts about a subject so I would know I'm not repeating an issue that's already been haggled about.

2. Actual issue: I'm having an issue whereby if I have Bluetooth active on my Android Galaxy A50, my requests come in silently. Meaning, the accept/decline screen flashes, but no sound. Happens only with Bluetooth turned on. My question/poll is this: does anyone NOT have this problem? If so, I can assume it is Android OS or Galaxy A50 problem. Otherwise, it is an Uber app problem.

I'm really ticked about this because I've missed several opportunities and my acceptance rate was suffering badly until I figured out it was a Bluetooth issue. Is Uber aware of the problem?

Disregard issue 1, above. Found the search button. Red-faced!


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

1. There is a search available. It’s in the upper right hand corner.
2. I have an iPhone and if I have Bluetooth on, the sound does not come through the phone. The notification sound comes through my car speakers as long as my car setting is on Bluetooth and not the radio.


----------



## SnazzyRags (Feb 28, 2020)

Having found the search button, I discovered that this issue has been beaten to death. Sorry. Newbie mistake.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

No worries. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

get an i-phone. THEY SUCK and I HATE them but they just work. I've had so many issues with droids. But get the i-phone 6 if you can. It's the only last decent one Apple put out before Steve Jobs died.Everything else has to update every few days.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> 1. There is a search available. It's in the upper right hand corner.
> 2. I have an iPhone and if I have Bluetooth on, the sound does not come through the phone. The notification sound comes through my car speakers as long as my car setting is on Bluetooth and not the radio.


Likewise


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I turned off all things Bluetooth for that very reason.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Get a stereo head unit with CarPlay. Problem solved. And to go the extra mile, get wireless CarPlay. Changed my life going wireless.


----------

